# Yamaha 2500 Watt Generator



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi Folks
A friend of ours has 2500 watt yamaha generator that he is looking to sell, he is buying a new one (its about three years old). What is a good price for a used one and what can this generator do for my 23rs?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

How many amps is it ? I have a 2007 ef2600 that has 23 amps and will run the a/c. I paid $650 with shipping. James


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

My EF2400 ran the AC just fine, albeit at 400' elevation.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Buy it! Check eBAY for prices. Check Yamaha's web site for a load table but it certainly will run the A/C but likely not much else of significant power while the A/C is starting.

I myself would offer him $500 tops as a new one is around $1000.


----------

